# This delightfully illustrated animal detective story is FREE 6th Sept 2022



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs.* Also available in PRINT



This delightfully illustrated animal detective story will leave children spellbound. Join Private Investigator Leon Chameleon and the Pigeon Valley Police as they race to track down the missing canary eggs and attempt a daring rescue. Fun to read and packed with fascinating animal details it makes a perfect class reader.

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising ).

This is Leon's first case. His second case is also available: 'Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse.



Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.
Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

_The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing._
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

_Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife._
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

_What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct_.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

_While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read._
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

_Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years._
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Jan, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. Hope I don't transgress


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs_ is the first of the series of Leon books. It will be FREE from 30th December until 2nd January. Hope you can take advantage of this offer .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is now at an introductory offer of only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is anxiously waiting for young readers to help with his next story  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

As this is Leon's first case he's encouraging you to read it by selling it for only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon has lots more stories he'd like to share with you. Try his first one and see if you can solve it  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Meet the sleuthing team:

Constable Mole - in charge of underground operations.

Sergeant Loerie (a bird) - in charge of the flying squad.

Lieutenant Crow - supervising police operations.

Mole Rat - in charge of the neighbourhood watch.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can meet all the sleuthing team In the Leon Chameleon PI series. Your children will also learn lots of interesting things about the small creatures that inhabit Pigeon Valley (a real place)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is looking forward to having some new readers


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

[/URL]][/img]

Leon is the Sherlock Holmes of Pigeon Valley. His camouflage allows him to conceal himself, and his eyes, which enable him to look backwards and forwards at the same time, make him the best PI in the valley. He is thoughtful and ponderous and quite intelligent. He follows in the footsteps of his Great Uncle Leonardo who was also a PI. He spots the clues well before the police, but his problem is trying to persuade the police to take his advice, especially Sergeant Loerie with whom he is always squabbling. But once he gains their confidence he feels under pressure to come up with the answers that will solve the crimes. He has to live up to the expectations of Constable Mole who is always assuring everyone how clever Leon is. Leon's constant references to his Great Uncle Leonardo drive everyone to distraction.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Read more adventures of Leon in the case of the kidnapped mouse


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon sharing a joke with a reader


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to 'look inside'


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is busy solving more cases and will share them once he has the pictures drawn


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still a bargain at 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First of a series.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Although this is now out of print and only available second-hand or as an e-book, I'm hoping to make print copies available again through CreateSpace


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

This looks like such a sweet children's book - just bought it so I'll let you know what my kids think!  Only it is no longer .99 - it is 2.99, so maybe you have to change the title of the thread...

Thank you
Melody


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Melody Simmons said:


> This looks like such a sweet children's book - just bought it so I'll let you know what my kids think! Only it is no longer .99 - it is 2.99, so maybe you have to change the title of the thread...
> 
> Thank you
> Melody


Hi Melody,
Thanks so much. Hope the children like the story - it's the first in a series.

Regarding the price. It is listed as 99c for_ Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs_, but _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse_ is $2.99. However, depending on where you live you might be charged an extra $2.00 for the Whispernet charge. In South Africa all my 99c books show up as $2.99. Hope that explains the discrepancy.
Cheers
Jan


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you enjoy Leon's sleuthing methods


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I still have print copies of 'the case of the kidnapped mouse' but 'the case of the missing canary eggs' is now out of print. Hoping to re-print through CreateSpace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take a look at how Leon operates .


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hope you'll take a look at how Leon operates .


We are reading your Leon the Chameleon PI book at the moment. My 11-year old declared he prefers reading about human characters, but my 6-year old (turning almost 7) absolutely loves it! I think it is ideal for a 6 - 7 year old. All the different animals are totally fascinating to him. He asks many questions...I think it is a great book - educational but not boring-educational. He is learning numerous new words or gaining insight to words he has heard but never really thought about, and we stop every now and then to discuss meanings of words like "nocturnal," "ransom note" or "leguaan," or the real reason for a chameleon's changing colour. I'll put up a review on Amazon when we've finished. Thank you!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Melody Simmons said:


> We are reading your Leon the Chameleon PI book at the moment. My 11-year old declared he prefers reading about human characters, but my 6-year old (turning almost 7) absolutely loves it! I think it is ideal for a 6 - 7 year old. All the different animals are totally fascinating to him. He asks many questions...I think it is a great book - educational but not boring-educational. He is learning numerous new words or gaining insight to words he has heard but never really thought about, and we stop every now and then to discuss meanings of words like "nocturnal," "ransom note" or "leguaan," or the real reason for a chameleon's changing colour. I'll put up a review on Amazon when we've finished. Thank you!


Hi Melody,
Lovely to hear that your six-year old is enjoying Leon's story. My intention was to make it educational in a way that the children reading it wouldn't even realise (and in the hope that the educational dept. might use it as a class reader! One school does use it as a reader, and has been doing so for several years, but it hasn't got further than that).
In '_the case of the kidnapped mouse'_ I have also included a section at the end that gives further details and interesting facts about the small creatures mentioned in the story e.g. how the chameleon got it's name, and that in one day a mole can dig sub-surface burrows equivalent to the width of a football field .
It's very kind of you to offer to put up a review .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is still busy solving crimes


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My friend's 10 year-old grandson proudly announced to me that he's read _Leon Chameleon_ at least three times!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely to hear about children enjoying the Leon stories


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Some schools have used the book as a class reader  - just wish the education dept had taken note!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will have to change my sig to show the kidnapped mouse for a while.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Forgot about changing my sig line *sigh*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I have paperback copies of the kidnapped mouse, but the missing canary eggs is out of print (but hope to make it available again soon).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a super gift for children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think the monkeys have eaten the hadedah's eggs  . The nest is in the top of the mango tree and I found the empty egg shells underneath.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon not looking forward to the school holidays over Christmas as the children can be quite noisy when trekking through Pigeon Valley.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is Leon's first case. He's solved lots more, but some are not yet in print.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a lovely Christmas gift.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon hopes you all had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon wishes everyone a happy new year.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hot and humid weather with lots of mosquitoes for Leon to snap up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Very hot and very humid today. Could do with more  Leons to sort out the mosquitoes.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Haven't seen a chameleon for quite some time - but their disguise is meant to conceal them


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just finished a free run. Hope you managed to pick up a copy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon has lots more stories to tell about his sleuthing abilities.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon has solved the case of the bottled bat. Unfortunately he wasn't paid, so can't afford the illustrations to go with his story  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When one little boy was asked what he wanted for Christmas he said, "Another Leon story."


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs



Links to worldwide purchases.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Links worldwide


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Children (and parents) love the humour/humor.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It teaches children in a fun way about the smaller creatures that live in South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still only 99c for the first in the series.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A fun read for children - and their parents.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you take a peek inside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

In the process of converting the files ready to do some print copies through CreateSpace. Quite a learning curve


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Print copies should be available in a month or so. Just waiting for proof copies to arrive from the US.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will have to be patient awaiting the proof print copies


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Print version now available  The reviews aren't merged yet.

http://www.amazon.com/Leon-Chameleon-case-missing-canary/dp/1515294455/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1440590719&sr=1-2&keywords=Leon+Chameleon+Pi+and+the+case+of+the+missing+canary+eggs


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just had this lovely review  

Set in Durban, South Africa, Leon Chameleon P.I. and the case of the missing canary eggs brings together a wonderful cast of animal characters as the mystery of an egg caper unfolds. With a good dose of humor along the way, the realities of life in the wild are not diluted — moles really don’t see very well, birds prance and strut, and sometimes rats get hungry — and these fantastic creatures stay true to character.
The author does a marvelous job of cleverly inserting facts about the animals we meet in Pigeon Valley throughout this middle grade detective story. The lovely illustrations throughout the story give the animals their own personalities — Constable Mole wears sunglasses and Spotted Eagle Owl, the judge, puts her big eyes to use — that will help young readers remember the unique features of this wonderful South African cast.
Selected as a Jay Heale’s BOOKCHAT AWARD winner in the 1993 South African Books of the Year, Leon Chameleon P.I. and the case of the missing canary eggs has recently been released as an ebook. For more information, visit Just4Kix Books, the author’s fun and fact-filled website, to check out all of Jan Hurst-Nicholson’s books, see drawings and details about the cast of characters in Leon Chameleon P.I. books and read a sample.
A sincere thank you to the author for providing a digital copy of the book and introducing me to her wonderful stories. I’ve just added another of her books, Bheki and the Magic Light, right on the top of my ever-expanding TBR pile!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon will be FREE on Amazon from 11-15th September

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs



Selected as one of Bookchat Magazine's 1993 South African Books of the Year.

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise&#8230;

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Got this lovely 5 star review on Goodreads .

_I bought this book for the pictures, but ended up enjoying it most for the story. The author strikes the exact right blend of natural observation and fun story-telling, so we learn about South African wildlife at the same time we ponder an intriguing whodunit.

My only minor complaint is the price, which I assume is due to the book being printed in color. But most of the illustrations are black and white, and I think even the color ones would have looked good in graytone. In the end, suspect the book could sell for a third of the price if it weren't printed in color.

That minor quibble aside, I'd recommend Leon Chameleon to adults and children alike. The biggest question is --- which of my friends and family should I lend it to first?_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great idea for a Christmas present


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's entertaining and educational (but the children only notice the entertaining part )


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is Leon's first case. He also solved the case of the kidnapped mouse


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon has also solved _the case of the bottled bat_, but waiting until I can afford to get it illustrated before publishing .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The PRINT version would make a lovely stocking-filler for Christmas


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just sold two copies for a Gran to send to her grandchildren overseas so they will learn a little bit about the country where they were born.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely gift for a child age 7 - 12 yrs and for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoy this story you  will also enjoy Leon's second case - the case of the kidnapped mouse.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Children will learn about the small creatures of South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've recently moved to a retirement village and already have one customer who has bought three of my Leon books to send to grandchildren overseas. The feedback has been lovely and the children and their parents are enjoying the books by reading them together  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is proud that his story was chosen as one of Bookchat's SA books of the year


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got a lovely new review

5.0 out of 5 stars Amusing, interesting, exciting and educational!
March 14, 2016
Format: Kindle Edition
I received a free copy of this book in exchange for an honest review. I love mystery books now as an adult and I loved them when I was a kid too, and this book was a fabulous mystery story for kids! I pretty much liked everything about this book, I liked the title, I liked the characters, particularly the main character Leon Chameleon P.I., I liked how the author taught readers about the various animals in the book but in a natural way that fitted in with the story and didn't just list facts that got in the way of the story. I thought this story was amusing, and interesting and exciting, plenty of adventure, twists and turns!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This was Leon's first case.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely idea for a gift for children who enjoy animal stories.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print version makes a lovely gift.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

So I did a free run with NO promotion. Got 33 downloads - 30 in Germany!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Amusing, interesting, exciting and educational!
March 14, 2016
Format: Kindle Edition
I received a free copy of this book in exchange for an honest review. I love mystery books now as an adult and I loved them when I was a kid too, and this book was a fabulous mystery story for kids! I pretty much liked everything about this book, I liked the title, I liked the characters, particularly the main character Leon Chameleon P.I., I liked how the author taught readers about the various animals in the book but in a natural way that fitted in with the story and didn't just list facts that got in the way of the story. I thought this story was amusing, and interesting and exciting, plenty of adventure, twists and turns!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just had a Google alert to say Leon is on someone's Pinterest  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you already thinking about Christmas gifts? A book is a gift you can keep on opening.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Fun to read for both children and their parents - and also educational (but the children won't realise)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely gift for a child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is the first book in the series. Look out for the promo on 8-9th December.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Look out for the promo on 8-9th December.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

FREE on 8-9th December. Lovely gift for a child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Amusing, interesting, exciting and educational!
March 14, 2016
Format: Kindle Edition
I love mystery books now as an adult and I loved them when I was a kid too, and this book was a fabulous mystery story for kids! I pretty much liked everything about this book, I liked the title, I liked the characters, particularly the main character Leon Chameleon P.I., I liked how the author taught readers about the various animals in the book but in a natural way that fitted in with the story and didn't just list facts that got in the way of the story. I thought this story was amusing, and interesting and exciting, plenty of adventure, twists and turns!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Amusing, interesting, exciting and educational!
March 14, 2016
Format: Kindle Edition
I love mystery books now as an adult and I loved them when I was a kid too, and this book was a fabulous mystery story for kids! I pretty much liked everything about this book, I liked the title, I liked the characters, particularly the main character Leon Chameleon P.I., I liked how the author taught readers about the various animals in the book but in a natural way that fitted in with the story and didn't just list facts that got in the way of the story. I thought this story was amusing, and interesting and exciting, plenty of adventure, twists and turns!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's good to have some paperback sales of Leon  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Soon to be translated into Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Chinese translation has begun.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Chinese translation is almost completed.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Chinese translation and editing now completed


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Awaiting the next stage of the translation.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Should soon be on sale in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Soon to be available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
_Lindsay Ord , The Daily News._

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
_Jay Heale - Bookchat._

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
_Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa._

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
_Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune._

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
_Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator, teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Chinese version should be available soon.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a print copy and get a FREE ebook on Amazon.com.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that if you buy a print version you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Constable Mole busy at work.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

FREE 13-17th September. The first book in the Leon Chameleon PI series.



A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is now available in CHINESE on Amazon.cn It will also be available on other websites in China - eventually.

https://www.amazon.cn/dp/B075WP9RTM


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.



Chinese version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print version and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Chinese edition is also for sale on Amazon.com


Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs (Chinese Edition)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a lovely gift for children 7 - 12 yrs, and for parents to read to younger children. A book is a gift you can keep on opening 

If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.



Also available as an ebook in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is Leon's first case. He has also solved the case of the kidnapped mouse .

Makes a lovely gift for children 7 - 12 yrs, and for parents to read to younger children. A book is a gift you can keep on opening 

If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wish I still had grandkids that age... I love your concept!

Betsy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks  .  

Leon has solved several more cases, but we can't afford to get them illustrated   . I was hoping the Chinese editions might bring in some cash, but that hasn't happened yet


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is Leon's first case. He has also solved the case of the kidnapped mouse .

Makes a lovely gift for children 7 - 12 yrs, and for parents to read to younger children. A book is a gift you can keep on opening 

If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

FREE 25-27 January

Selected as one of Bookchat Magazine's 1993 South African Books of the Year.

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise&#8230;

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I have recently raised the price to $3.99 , but you can get if for FREE if you buy the paperback.

Editorial reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can get the ebook for FREE if you buy the paperback.



Editorial reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , _The Daily News._

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale -_ Bookchat._

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - _Soundbox Radio South Africa._

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,_The Sunday Tribune._

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, _Radio South Africa Talking of Books._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial Reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , _The Daily News._

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - _Bookchat._

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - _Soundbox Radio South Africa._

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,_The Sunday Tribune._

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, _Radio South Africa Talking of Books._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial Reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.



Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial Reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial Reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.



also available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial Reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , _The Daily News._

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
_Jay Heale - Bookchat._

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
_Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa._

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
_Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune._

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
_Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Selected as one of Bookchat Magazine's 1993 South African Books of the Year.

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise...

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Selected as one of Bookchat Magazine's 1993 South African Books of the Year.



When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise...

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise...

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise...

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise...

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Join us for this back-to-school blog tour. There will be author interviews, giveaways, and book discounts.Featured authors and their books will be posted from Sept. 10-14. 
My ebook version of 'Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs' will be FREE for the tour. I'm also offering study questions to go with the book. Please share the link with anyone who might be interested.
https://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal as a class reader and study questions are also available via my website (in signature)



When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise...

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal as a class reader and study questions are also available via my website (in signature)



When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise...

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs. Available in PRINT and in CHINESE. Buy a print copy and get a FREE ebook on Amazon.com.



Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising ). Lovely for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
_Lindsay Ord , The Daily News._

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
_Jay Heale - Bookchat._

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
_Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa._

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
_Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune._

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
_Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial reviews

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Children will love this fun story and won't even realise how much they are learning about the small creatures of South Africa, and what it means to work together.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This delightfully illustrated animal detective story will leave children spellbound. Join Private Investigator Leon Chameleon and the Pigeon Valley Police as they race to track down the missing canary eggs and attempt a daring rescue. Fun to read and packed with fascinating animal details it makes a perfect class reader.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Editorial reviews*

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
_Lindsay Ord , The Daily News._

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
_Jay Heale - Bookchat_.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
_Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa._

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
_Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune._

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
_Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.
Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.



Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.
Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.
Modify message


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.



Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.



*Editorial Reviews*

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
_Lindsay Ord , The Daily News._

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
_Jay Heale - Bookchat._

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
_Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa._

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
_Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune._

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
_Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*This is Leon's first case. He has also solved the case of the kidnapped mouse.*



When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.

*Editorial Reviews*

The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing.
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife.
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read.
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years.
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs.* Also available in PRINT



This delightfully illustrated animal detective story will leave children spellbound. Join Private Investigator Leon Chameleon and the Pigeon Valley Police as they race to track down the missing canary eggs and attempt a daring rescue. Fun to read and packed with fascinating animal details it makes a perfect class reader.

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising ).

This is Leon's first case. His second case is also available: 'Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs.* Also available in PRINT



This delightfully illustrated animal detective story will leave children spellbound. Join Private Investigator Leon Chameleon and the Pigeon Valley Police as they race to track down the missing canary eggs and attempt a daring rescue. Fun to read and packed with fascinating animal details it makes a perfect class reader.

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising ).

This is Leon's first case. His second case is also available: 'Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can also check out _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse_.  I'm now working on illustrations for _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the bottled bat. _


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs.* Also available in PRINT



This delightfully illustrated animal detective story will leave children spellbound. Join Private Investigator Leon Chameleon and the Pigeon Valley Police as they race to track down the missing canary eggs and attempt a daring rescue. Fun to read and packed with fascinating animal details it makes a perfect class reader.

Leon Chameleon, super sleuth Private Investigator teams up with bumptious Police Sergeant Loerie (a bird in charge of the flying squad) and bumbling Constable Mole (in charge of underground operations) to combine their natural animal abilities and knowledge of nature to solve the case of the missing canary eggs.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising ).

This is Leon's first case. His second case is also available: 'Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse.










Coming soon *Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the bottled bat.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs.* Also available in PRINT
This delightfully illustrated animal detective story will leave children spellbound. Join Private Investigator Leon Chameleon and the Pigeon Valley Police as they race to track down the missing canary eggs and attempt a daring rescue. Fun to read and packed with fascinating animal details it makes a perfect class reader.



A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising ).

This is Leon's first case. His second case is also available: 'Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse.

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services, after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise.
Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

_The book is peppered with humour and the courtroom scene is particularly appealing._
Lindsay Ord , The Daily News.

_Admirably, all the animal details (of food, habits, lifestyle) are true to nature, apart from Mole's dark glasses! Children reading this will absorb much knowledge of our local small wildlife._
Jay Heale - Bookchat.

_What I like about this book is that all the small creatures involved are part of our South African animal world, and the author has gone to great pains making sure that all details of their lifestyle are correct_.
Jay Heale - Soundbox Radio South Africa.

_While reading this amusing, well-written book you will meet all kinds of interesting animal-people. A good, recommended read._
Brenda Thomson,The Sunday Tribune.

_Plenty of illustrations add to the appeal of this clever, amusing story and will particularly suit children aged between 8 and 10 years._
Joy Cameron Dow, Radio South Africa Talking of Books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This first in the series book will be FREE from 26-30 November. Will make an ideal Christmas gift.

*Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs.* Also available in PRINT
This delightfully illustrated animal detective story will leave children spellbound. Join Private Investigator Leon Chameleon and the Pigeon Valley Police as they race to track down the missing canary eggs and attempt a daring rescue. Fun to read and packed with fascinating animal details it makes a perfect class reader.



A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds that is both fun and educational (without the children realising ).

This is Leon's first case. His second case is also available: 'Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate Read a Book Day on 6th September I'm making all my books FREE (except The Race)


----------

